# Hunter Pro-C DELAY Freezes



## ColdnFrosty (Sep 1, 2018)

I have a new irrigation system. It is properly set up with 3 zones and 3 start times every 24 hrs. There is a 15 min delay between zones to allow for well recharge. Every once in a while the cycle is interrupted when the delay countdown freezes and never starts. The Pro-C panel was replaced, but the same thing is happening with the new panel. Anyone have a similar issue or know of a solution?

Thanks.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I don't have a delay set, but I've sporadically had it fail to activate a manual cycle. I wonder if these are two manifestations of the same issue.


----------



## ColdnFrosty (Sep 1, 2018)

Well, it worked for three days, then this morning it froze again at the start of a delay cycle. Time for another call to Hunter.


----------

